# اعادة رفع دورة التصميم المقدمة من professional design مهندس ابراهيم استشارىتصميم منشآت- بروابط جديدة



## المهندس الامين (14 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
سوف اقوم باعادة رفع دورة التصميم المقدمة من قبل المهندس ابراهيم عبدالسلام(شفاه الله) واتمنى الافادة للجميع....
ملاحظة:عند رفعي للملفات بعضها استغرق الوقت الطبيعي اما البعض الاخر فلم يستغرق وقت طويل للتحميل ولا اعرف السبب!!
...............................................................
وهذه روابط للحلقات العشر الاولى فان لم تجدوا مشاكل بالتحميل اكملت الباقي علما اني قد جربتها وهي تعمل عندي 
اترككم مع الروابط:
http://www.mediafire.com/?9yk2b1x0091720q
المحاضرة رقم 2.wmv
المحاضرة 3.wmv
المحاضرة رقم 4.wmv
المحاضرة رقم 5.wmv
المحاضرة رقم 6.wmv
المحاضرة رقم 7 جزء 1.avi
المحاضرة رقم 7 الجزء 2.avi
المحاضرة رقم 8.avi
09.avi
المحاضرة رقم 10.avi​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (14 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير على المجهود الطيب ...
صعب اني اجربها مع الانترنت فائق السرعة الذي استعمله حاليا ...اعاني احيانا في تحميل المرفقات فما بالك بمثل هذه الفيديوهات ...
فقط احب ان انبه الى ان الميديافير يقوم بدراسة محتوى الملف قبل رفعه فاذا كان موجود فانه يقوم لا يرفعه بل يقوم بنسخ المادة المرفوعة فيه اصلا ..لهذا لا ياخذ الرفع زمنا يذكر ..هذا بحسب ما افهمه عندما اقوم برفعم مادة على الميديافير ..
بانتظار بقية الروابط حتى يقوم احد المشرفين باضافة الرابط الى الموضوع الاصلي
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس الامين (15 نوفمبر 2012)

وجزاك الله خير: هذا ما فكرت به... وان شاء الله سوف اكمل البقية..


خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خير على المجهود الطيب ...
> صعب اني اجربها مع الانترنت فائق السرعة الذي استعمله حاليا ...اعاني احيانا في تحميل المرفقات فما بالك بمثل هذه الفيديوهات ...
> فقط احب ان انبه الى ان الميديافير يقوم بدراسة محتوى الملف قبل رفعه فاذا كان موجود فانه يقوم لا يرفعه بل يقوم بنسخ المادة المرفوعة فيه اصلا ..لهذا لا ياخذ الرفع زمنا يذكر ..هذا بحسب ما افهمه عندما اقوم برفعم مادة على الميديافير ..
> ...


----------



## المهندس الامين (15 نوفمبر 2012)

من11-20

المحاضرة رقم 11.avi
المحاضرة رقم 12.avi
المحاضرة رقم 13.avi
14.avi
15-Lecture.avi
16.part1.rar
16.part2.rar
17.avi
المحاضرة رقم 18.avi
المحاضرة رقم 19.avi
المحاضرة رقم 20.avi​


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (15 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ||refoo|| (15 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وشفا المهندس ابراهيم وجمعنا جميعا بكرمه وعفوه ورحمته في جنته


----------



## المهندس الامين (16 نوفمبر 2012)

من 21 - 30
محاضرة رقم 21 للترخيم-1.avi
المحاضرة رقم 22 الترخيم رقم 2.avi
23-Lecture_2.avi
المحاضرة رقم 24 (أمثله ).avi
المحاضرة رقم 25 (تابع الامثله ).avi
26-Lecture.avi
المحاضرة 27 (تابع امثله علي الترخيم اللحظي ).avi
المحاضرة رقم 28 الزحف والانكماش.avi
29-Lecture ( Deflection & Q-A).avi
المحاضرة رقم 30 اسنكمال المثال وبدايه شرح التشريخ.avi​


----------



## المهندس الامين (16 نوفمبر 2012)

يتبع ياذنه تعالى......


----------



## goldenboy7 (16 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس الامين (17 نوفمبر 2012)

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*سوف اقوم برفع الباقي ان شاء الله قريبا*[/FONT]​


----------



## المهندس الامين (17 نوفمبر 2012)

31-Lecture (Cracking + Important Example).avi
32-Lecture (Finalization of Deflection and Cracking Calculations).avi


bregadeer قال:


> هاي الروابط للمحاضرة 33
> 
> 33-Lecture (Ultimate Design Principles).part1.rar
> 
> ...


----------



## المهندس الامين (17 نوفمبر 2012)

34-Lecture (Ultimate Design Principles).avi
35-Lecture (Ultimate Design Principles).avi
36-Lecture (Ultimate Design of Rec. Sec.).avi
37-Lecture ( Ultimat Design of Rec Sec.).avi
المحاضرة رقم 38.avi
39-Lecture (Ultimate Design of Sec).avi​


----------



## المهندس الامين (17 نوفمبر 2012)

40-Lecture Axis & Col Program.avi
41-Lecture (Shear).avi
42-Lecture (Shear).avi
43-Lecture (Shear).avi
44-Lecture (Shear).avi
45-Lecture (Shear).avi

يتبع .... باذنه تعالى​


----------



## elsh3rawy (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الامين (17 نوفمبر 2012)

وجزاك الجنة اخي الكريم


----------



## zine eddine (17 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي الكريم 
لقد نسيت وضع الجزء 16.part3.rar
ارجو منك رفع الرابط
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الامين (18 نوفمبر 2012)

zine eddine قال:


> اخي الكريم
> لقد نسيت وضع الجزء 16.part3.rar
> ارجو منك رفع الرابط
> وجزاك الله خيرا


 كان الخلل في تجزئة الملف وسوف اقوم بإعادة الرفع بإذنه تعالى


----------



## المهندس الامين (18 نوفمبر 2012)

هذا الدرس 16

16-Lecture.part1.rar
16-Lecture.part2.rar
16-Lecture.part2.rar​


----------



## king halim (18 نوفمبر 2012)

ياجماعه انا عندى دورة التصميم للمهندس ابراهيم ربنا يكرمه لحد محاضرة 53 والباقى ياترى احمله منين بس لو سمحتوا


----------



## المهندس الامين (18 نوفمبر 2012)

سوف اقوم بتحميلها ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## المهندس الامين (18 نوفمبر 2012)

بقية الروابط 
46-Lecture (Shear).avi
47-Lecture (Shear).avi
48-Lecture (Ld).avi
49-Lecture (Ld).avi
Lecture50.avi
lecture51 .avi
المحاضرة رقم 52.avi
المحاضرة رقم 53.avi
المحاضرة رقم 54 الكمرات الدائريه-1.avi
المحاضرة رقم 55 للكمرات الدائريه -2.avi
المحاضرة رقم 56 الكمرات الدائريه رقم 3.avi

تمت والحمد لله..... لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم​


----------



## zine eddine (18 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي الكريم و الله كانت مفاجئة رائعة 
والله يجعلها في ميزان حسنا:56:تك و جزاك الله خيرا 

اخوك المهندس زين الدين


----------



## zine eddine (18 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي الكريم بقي نفس المشكل
في الجزء 3 
نرجو من حضرتكم
انزال الجزء الثالث من محاضرة رقم  3part 16 
فمزال هنالك نفس المشكلة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الامين (19 نوفمبر 2012)

zine eddine قال:


> اخي الكريم بقي نفس المشكل
> في الجزء 3
> نرجو من حضرتكم
> انزال الجزء الثالث من محاضرة رقم  3part 16
> ...


 اخي الكريم اليك الروابط لهذه المحاضرة وهي من رفع احد الاخوة:16-Lecture.part1.rar
16-Lecture.part2.rar
16-Lecture.part3.rar

علما بأني حملت هذه المحاضرة قبل يومين من نفس الروابط اعلاه وهي تعمل لدي كاملة..
تقبل تحياتي​


----------



## zine eddine (19 نوفمبر 2012)

لقد تم فك الضغط وشتغل جيد 
كان ينقص الجزء 3
اشكرك اخي الكريم على مجهوداتك 
وهل كانت الدرس 56 اخر الدرس

شكرا:13:


----------



## المهندس الامين (19 نوفمبر 2012)

zine eddine قال:


> لقد تم فك الضغط وشتغل جيد
> كان ينقص الجزء 3
> اشكرك اخي الكريم على مجهوداتك
> وهل كانت الدرس 56 اخر الدرس
> ...


 اخي الكريم نسأل الله القبول وهذا اقل ما نقدمه لملتقانا ولاخواننا الكرام .. والى هنا توقف المهندس ابراهيم نسأل الله ان يشفيه ويجزيه عنا خيرا..والله اعلم


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## خالد الأزهري (19 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا اخي المهندس الأمين على المجهود الطيب
وضعت رابط لموضوعكم هذا في اول موضوع الدورة الاصلي حتى يتيسر للجميع الوصول اليه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t222996.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t324933.html#post2654452

لو تكرمت ورفعت مواضيع دورة الاساسات ايضا نكون لك من الشاكرين لانه يلاحظ ان هناك بعض الاخوة يعانون في تحميلها ...ونعتذر عن الاثقال عليكم

وفي الختام نتمنى ان يكون استاذنا ابراهيم بلغ العافية


----------



## المهندس الامين (19 نوفمبر 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي المهندس الأمين على المجهود الطيب
> وضعت رابط لموضوعكم هذا في اول موضوع الدورة الاصلي حتى يتيسر للجميع الوصول اليه
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t222996.html
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته :
وجزاك الله خيرا استاذي العزيز وطلباتك اوامر وسوف اقوم بإعادة تحميل دورة الاساسات بأقرب فرصة ان شاء الله تعالى ...... واقول للمهندس ابراهيم ان لم نكن نراك باعيننا فانا قد احببناك في الله. ونسأل الله ان يمن عليك بالصحة والعافية وان تعود لمحبيك باسرع وقت..


----------



## مهندس تراست (20 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أيها المهندس الأمين ... أريد من حضرتك محاضرة رقم 33


----------



## eng_ahmed009 (21 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جراكم الله عنا خير الجزاء وان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم واسال الله ان يشفي المهدنس ابراهيم عبدالسلام وان يشفي كل مرضى المسلمين اجمعين
فقط اطلب من سيادتكم اعادة رفع المحاضرة رقم 16 الجزء الثاني والثالث وكذاللك المحاضرة رقم 33 الجزء الاول واتمني اذا كانت هذه الاجزاء موجودة على جهازك تقوم برفعها من عند حضرتك 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الامين (21 نوفمبر 2012)

eng_ahmed009 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جراكم الله عنا خير الجزاء وان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم واسال الله ان يشفي المهدنس ابراهيم عبدالسلام وان يشفي كل مرضى المسلمين اجمعين
> فقط اطلب من سيادتكم اعادة رفع المحاضرة رقم 16 الجزء الثاني والثالث وكذاللك المحاضرة رقم 33 الجزء الاول واتمني اذا كانت هذه الاجزاء موجودة على جهازك تقوم برفعها من عند حضرتك
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته:
اخي الكريم المحاضر 16 موجودة في المشاركتين 20/ 26 واحداهن قد رفعتها من جهازي قبل ايام.. اما المحاضرة رقم 33 ففي المشاركتين 12 و13 وهي من رفعي وروابطها تعمل الان بأجزاءها الثلاث ولولا مشاكل النت عندي لرفعتها على موقع اخر ولكم مني اجمل تحية


----------



## المهندس الامين (21 نوفمبر 2012)

اما بخصوص طلب الاستاذ خالد الازهري حول محاضرات دورة الاساسات فأني اكملت تحميلها وسأضع روابطها قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## massalma (23 نوفمبر 2012)

المحاضرة رقم 33 جزاكم الله خيرا يا أخوان ....


----------



## said815 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

أخي العزيز نرجوا منك اعادة رفع المحاضرة رقم 33 على رابط آخر فالرابط الموجود لا يعمل


----------



## said815 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجوا من جميع الاخوة و الاخوات من يملك المحاضرة رقم 33 ان يرفعها من اجل ان تعم الفائدة و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## bregadeer (9 ديسمبر 2012)

said815 قال:


> ارجوا من جميع الاخوة و الاخوات من يملك المحاضرة رقم 33 ان يرفعها من اجل ان تعم الفائدة و جزاكم الله كل خير



هاي الروابط للمحاضرة 33

33-Lecture (Ultimate Design Principles).part1.rar

33-Lecture (Ultimate Design Principles).part2.rar

33-Lecture (Ultimate Design Principles).part3.rar


----------



## احمد السيد. (11 ديسمبر 2012)

_شكرا جدا على مجهود حضراتكم وشكرا جزيلا للاستاذ ابراهيم على تعبه معانا ونتمنى لو حد بيقدر من حضراتكم يتواصل معاه ويطمنا عليه _


----------



## احمد السيد. (11 ديسمبر 2012)

اتمنى ان حد من حضراتكم يقدر يرفع اجزاء المحاضره رقم16 لو سمحتم .


----------



## said815 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي *bregadeer* 




لقد حملت المحاضرة و الروابط شغالة 
فشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## احمد السيد. (11 ديسمبر 2012)

said815 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي *bregadeer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الروابط مش بتشتغل معايا ايه الحل؟؟؟


----------



## sho3eb9 (27 يناير 2013)

ياهندسه من اول المحاضره 15 مش بتتحمل او تشتغل على اي رابط ياريت تساعدنا فيهم


----------



## engkhaled20 (28 يناير 2013)

sho3eb9 قال:


> ياهندسه من اول المحاضره 15 مش بتتحمل او تشتغل على اي رابط ياريت تساعدنا فيهم




السلام عليكم دى روابط الدوره ماخوذه من المنتدى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t222996.html

روابط الحلقات كلها ع اللينك التالى تحت اسم StructuralDesignCourse
بعض الحلقات المفقوده تجدها فى اللينكات اسفل اللينك التالى 

My Files

رابط الحلقه 16 ورابط الحلقه 33 وعشان تحملهم اعمل حساب مجانى ع الفورشيرد
16 - Download, Play - 4shared
33-Lecture (Ultimate Design Principles) - Download, Play - 4shared
ع الميديا فاير دى روابط الحلقه 50 و 51و52و53 لانهم مش مرفوعين ع اللينك السابق 
Lecture50.avi 
lecture51 حيدر سعد العضاض ملتقى المهندسين العرب.avi
المحاضرة رقم 52 حيدر سعد العضاض ملتقى المهندسين العرب.rar 
المحاضرة رقم 53 حيدر سعد العضاض ملتقى المهندسين العرب.rar​


----------



## سمنياب (18 مارس 2013)

ياليت يا ريس ترفع ملف الوورد الي بيشرح منه, وشكرا مقدما على المجهود


----------



## aly kewan (18 أبريل 2013)

ماشاء الله عليك اكمل والله المستعان المحاضرات شغالة على الروابط دى افضل اكمل رفع عليها


----------



## aly kewan (19 أبريل 2013)

لو سمحت يابشمهندس المحاضرة 33 روابطها مش شغالة ياريت تعيد رفعا ربنا يكرمك


----------



## محمد الشمسي (25 أبريل 2013)

كيفية جعل اتصال العمود بالاساس على شكل مفصلي pinedمن ناحية حديد التسليح


----------



## محمدعاطف (5 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع وعلى مجهود استاذنا الفضيل ابراهيم شفاه الله وعفاه والذى نتمنى رجوعه فى القريب العاجل ان شاء الله​


----------



## محمود علام (21 مايو 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## احمد شواني (27 مايو 2013)

مجهود رائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## احمد_سلوم (27 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hossam issawi (23 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووور يا باشمهندس على المجهود الرائع والممتع وجزاك الله خيرا....


----------



## المهندس الامين (23 يونيو 2013)

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_mido0o (25 يونيو 2013)

لو سمحت ياباشمهندس ممكن ترفع الملفات المرفقه مع الدوره زي ملفات الوورد والكاد اللي بيشرح بيها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mysamsunggalaxys2 (9 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohammed wahdan (5 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ...... 
اللهم إشفى المهندس إبراهيم عبد السلام وعافيه من كل سوء 
معذرة أريد مرفقات المحاضرات


----------



## mohammed wahdan (5 سبتمبر 2013)

لو سمحت ياباشمهندس ممكن ترفع الملفات المرفقه مع الدوره زي ملفات الوورد والكاد اللي بيشرح بيها ولكم جزيل الشك​


----------



## AdnanHAziz (6 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم يا باشمهندسين 
اين يمكننى ان اجد واحمل الملفات المرفقة للدورة


----------



## undertaker89 (29 مايو 2015)

اللهم ارحمك برحمته واسكنك فسيح جناتك "
​


----------

